# New cat tree!



## gemzaaa (Aug 29, 2013)

For a few weeks I've been wanting to buy Smudge a cat tree, cos his little scratching post and bed just isn't high enough for him to observe us all  He's a nosy kitty! And he's getting so big he needs a place to stretch and scratch.

So I've just purchased this from PetPlanet (On sale for £38.99 instead of £70!) 









Hopefully it'll arrive on Monday or Tuesday, so I'll need to post some pictures once its up! I hope Smudge likes it, but he loves being up high so I'm sure he will 
It's 150cm, so just under 5ft tall 
Is it sad I'm a bit excited haha?


----------



## Leah00 (Aug 26, 2010)

It's not sad at all! I'm wanting a cat tree pretty bad. My brother is supposed to be making me one but I've still been looking online because I'm impatient!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I got happy when marshall pood for the first time hahahaha he was paper trained prior to me and hated litter 

I want a tree too boos


----------



## gemzaaa (Aug 29, 2013)

Leah: PetPlanet, Zooplus and Amazon all have great deals on cat trees!! My budget was £50 and they all had some really good choices within my budget, you should have a look!

Gizmo: Hahaha I get excited over every little thing Smudge does!! My mum referred to me earlier as a 'neurotic cat owner'  I'm so excited to get the tree and see him enjoying it!


----------



## Vespa (Nov 2, 2009)

We have a giant cat tree/apartment and I love seeing them use it. But cats will be cats and lay anywhere they please. I've noticed over the years that as the seasons change they shift around to different areas of the house depending on the season.

I've also observed that while we want them to lay in a fluffy/warm/soft spot they tend to love cool/smooth surfaces like on a cardboard box or glass top. All we humans can do is try to please.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice set up! Hope you get to get it! The cats will love it.

Basically I hate the way cat trees look in a house. I have one though and they love it. But I bought IKEA brackets and am waiting on my SO to build some cool shelves for the cats.


----------



## Lobita (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow, sure beats the pants off of our cat tree! I also paid way more even with the store's discount card, boo. I especially love that fabric hammock on yours, looks comfy for a kitty.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Nice set up! Hope you get to get it! The cats will love it.
> 
> Basically I hate the way cat trees look in a house. I have one though and they love it. But I bought IKEA brackets and am waiting on my SO to build some cool shelves for the cats.


 
ohhh me too ...i hate the look...BUT since ive been fixing up my apartment...the ladder has been out and they love it. gizmo is sleeping on it right now....they both like to be up on it....how can it take that away and not give a replacement??? :sad i thought about the shelves too!!!! but im not handy...please show us the shelves when you get them up....they look so much neater!!


----------



## gemzaaa (Aug 29, 2013)

Awww krazykiwi those pics are great!!! I'm waiting patiently for ours to arrive but no sign yet  I was hoping it'd be today, but I can't get my tracking info up so no idea when it'll arrive!

I will make sure to have my camera at the ready! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

NOT sad at all that you're excited - I'm excited for you! And for Smudge!!!!

When we first moved into our own home (we purchased our house last July [2012]) the first thing I wanted to do was buy a cat tree for my kitties, and I did! Sophie is queen on that thing, and Ramona, too.. they are on it the most. When Boogey goes on it it's JUST to play and you should see how crazy he is on it. I can't even believe the thing doesn't topple over with him running up it so fast.. all 14lbs of him. LOL! It scares me! He chases his tail on the very top platform. 

I want to get another, but they're expensive. So I'm gunna save up.


----------



## krazykiwi (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks, I think so too 

I just love that picture of Sune loving up on the scratching post, he's just beaming happiness. He still does that too, lolls across the top of the little house and hugs the sisal posts to rub his chin.

Someone mentioned up thread that they move around the house during the season, I noticed this too - over summer neither of them were in their cat tree much, other than Sepideh hanging out in the hammock to look out the window at the birds. But as the weather is cooling, both of them are up on the tree more often now.

I'm nearly as excited as gemzaaa to see the pictures now


----------



## gemzaaa (Aug 29, 2013)

Well looks like its gonna be tomorrow before it arrives! Humph 

I'm like an impatient child haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I've been wanting to get another cat tree. The first one I got is okay:









Butttttttt, the "carpet" is more like faux fur, and it's very slippery and the cats cannot dig into it with their nails, so they are constantly slipping off of it.

Does anyone know of a cat tree company that uses actual carpet?


----------



## gemzaaa (Aug 29, 2013)

Well today is the day. According to parcel force my cat tree has been 'loaded to vehicle for delivery' and is on its way. Meaning it'll be here sometime between now and 5.30pm (I need to go out at 2pm - so it'll probably arrive then). Fingers crossed it appears soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gemzaaa (Aug 29, 2013)

Well here are some photos as promised! Sorry about the rubbish quality, I just used my phone camera  This is Smudge's sleepy time, so I'll try get some better snaps later when he's more playful!


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krazykiwi (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh he does look pleased though! Lovely pics of a lovely boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

